# Best English Language training Institute in Dubai for



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I would like to improve my business English by correcting my grammar mistakes and fluency. Please help me by pointing out a good institute in Dubai preferably near to Al-Qusais which should be recognized, reputed & value addition to my career. But ultimately it should increase my confidence & improve my speaking English. I already tried British Council but they will start next batch only on Jan'16. Also heard about Eton institute in knowledge village, do anyone know about this institute. Also at the earliest time i am planning to take the BEC vantage certification from Cambridge. So the course should help to pass the BEC vantage exam.

I am in visit visa, so i need a urgent response.


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

*Urgent help needed on English training institute*

:help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help:



mhmmdsiyad said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to improve my business English by correcting my grammar mistakes and fluency. Please help me by pointing out a good institute in Dubai preferably near to Al-Qusais which should be recognized, reputed & value addition to my career. But ultimately it should increase my confidence & improve my speaking English. I already tried British Council but they will start next batch only on Jan'16. Also heard about Eton institute in knowledge village, do anyone know about this institute. Also at the earliest time i am planning to take the BEC vantage certification from Cambridge. So the course should help to pass the BEC vantage exam.
> 
> I am in visit visa, so i need a urgent response.


Hi Friends,

With related to my above post, Please anyone help me, whether *Eton institute in knowledge village* is good for English language training.

They are giving 50% discount for there courses as a limited offer valid only for today. 
So immediate reply from someone is really appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

my wife had taken french classes there and she was reasonably happy.


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

You'll spend a fortune in time and petrol journeying between Al Qusais and KV.


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for your quick reply, I have kept aside the plan for now as i am searching for a job in Dubai. I fear if i get a job it is tough to continue the course and Knowledge village is little far from here and i dont have my own transport.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mhmmdsiyad said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply, I have kept aside the plan for now as i am searching for a job in Dubai. I fear if i get a job it is tough to continue the course and Knowledge village is little far from here and i dont have my own transport.


Just as an option - the DIC metro is about a km away from the institute. So if transport is a concern, metro could help.
All the best either ways.


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

I've taught BEC and you're probably setting your sights a little low. From what I've read from you, which isn't much I know, you might be better suited to trying IELTS. That will be taught at many more training institutes, probably one nearer to you.
Good luck.


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> I've taught BEC and you're probably setting your sights a little low. From what I've read from you, which isn't much I know, you might be better suited to trying IELTS. That will be taught at many more training institutes, probably one nearer to you.
> Good luck.


Thank you very much & I thought like acquiring BEC is better than IELTS when looking into the career advantages which BEC have. But are you thinking like BEC is tougher than IELTS. Thats why you are advising me to take IELTS ? 
My Plan now is to take a course first to improve my grammar, speaking & writing skills in a reputed institute near to my home & then will try to prepare any one of the exam IELTS or BEC. 
Please share your ideas ?


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

mhmmdsiyad said:


> Thank you very much & I thought like acquiring BEC is better than IELTS when looking into the career advantages which BEC have. But are you thinking like BEC is tougher than IELTS. Thats why you are advising me to take IELTS ?
> My Plan now is to take a course first to improve my grammar, speaking & writing skills in a reputed institute near to my home & then will try to prepare any one of the exam IELTS or BEC.
> Please share your ideas ?


No, I didn't mean that. Your English is better than BEC level and a good band 6 or 7 in IELTS would look better on your CV than a pass in BEC.


----------

